# موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا



## romyo (30 أبريل 2007)

موديلات صيف 2010





من ارقى بيوت الازياء العالمية








فرصة لن تتكرر 





















​


----------



## lovebjw (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مسخرة بجد 
ايه دا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعم روميو ارحمنى قولتلك ابوى هيطردنى من البيت 
روح افتحلى الباب عندكو بقاة عشان ابوى مش عارف ينام من كتر الضحك


----------



## romyo (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> مسخرة بجد
> ايه دا
> ...



يا عم انت مجتش ليه انا فاتح الباب من امبارح
لحد ما اخدت برد
والتلاجة راحت والتلفزيون راح و....................
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا lovebjw لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## lovebjw (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

هههههههههههههههههه
مش اهم حاجة البرد راح


----------



## romyo (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مش اهم حاجة البرد راح



رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
خد أملى وراااااااااااااااااااااح
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه



>



انا فعلا بحب الهدوم الواسعه والباجى والحاجات دى
بس الاحلى من الازياء
اللى بيوضح جمال اللبس 
هو الموديل اللى بيلبس اللبس نفسه
ومعاك شويه موديلز هنا زى القمر
لاقيتهم فين دول​


----------



## romyo (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا فعلا بحب الهدوم الواسعه والباجى والحاجات دى
> بس الاحلى من الازياء
> ...



ههههههههههههه
موجودين على قفا من يشيل
فى جنينة الحيوانات
ههههههههههه
شكراً يا فقاقيعوووو لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

يا ترى القرد من انهى جنينه  حيوانات من باريس زى الموديل اللى لابسه مستورد يعنى هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مودييلات الصيف حلوا شكرا لك روميو


----------



## romyo (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يا ترى القرد من انهى جنينه  حيوانات من باريس زى الموديل اللى لابسه مستورد يعنى هههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه
القرد دا بالذات جاى خصيصاً لمصر فى زيارة سريعه
 لعمل ديفيليه فى الهرم " الصوت والضوء" 
ويحضر ماتش الاهلى وبرشلونه 
وهيرجع تانى لبلده " قردستان" 
هههههههههه
شكرا w_candyshop_s لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



ana 100 100 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد مودييلات الصيف حلوا شكرا لك روميو



يا رب تكون عجبتك
شكراً يا ana 100 100 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## emy (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوين اوووى يا عم روميو تسلم ايدك انت اللى مفصل التصاميم دى ولا ايه وجاى تعملها دعايه هنا_​


----------



## fidoo7 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## meraaa (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

هههههههههههههههه
موديلات تخبل بصراحه ياريت ياروميو تدينى عنواين بيوت الازياء دى بالظبط عشان هتجنن عليهم 
شكراااااااااا ياروميو على الموديلات الرائعه دى ​


----------



## sparrow (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

هههههههههههه
فعلا شكلهم لذيذ


----------



## جورج كمال (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

*بصراحة اخر شياكة​*


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوين اوووى يا عم روميو تسلم ايدك انت اللى مفصل التصاميم دى ولا ايه وجاى تعملها دعايه هنا_​



ههههههههه
الحق يتقال هو انا اللى جايب الموديل "العارضين " بس:08: 
شكراً يا emy لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



meraaa قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> موديلات تخبل بصراحه ياريت ياروميو تدينى عنواين بيوت الازياء دى بالظبط عشان هتجنن عليهم
> شكراااااااااا ياروميو على الموديلات الرائعه دى ​



المكااااااان مش بعيد
اول الجيزة على الشمال ... عرفتى فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
:smil15: :smil15: 
شكراً يا meraaa لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> فعلا شكلهم لذيذ



مش عايزين تحجزوا منها حاجة
ههههههههه
شكراااااااااا يا sparrow لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



جورج كمال قال:


> *بصراحة اخر شياكة​*



اى خدمة يا جو
شكرا يا جورج  لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



fidoo7 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



العفوووووووووووو
شكرا يا fidoo7  لمرورك ومشاركتك
منور المنتدى يا اغلى الناس
:new8: :new8: :new8:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

بجد انت طلعت ولد من الاخر مسخرة بتجيب الحاجات ده منين  بس بجد حلوين موديلات مفيش زيها ولا الموديلز الله عليها جميلة


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد انت طلعت ولد من الاخر مسخرة بتجيب الحاجات ده منين  بس بجد حلوين موديلات مفيش زيها ولا الموديلز الله عليها جميلة



يعنى ايه يا مرمر "ولد مسخرة " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:act19: 
دى شتيمة ولا مدح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:boxing: 
عموماً يا ستى كله مقبول منك :t19: :t19: 
ومنورة المنتدى كله يا مرموره :new8:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

لا انا بمدحك يسي روميو والمنتدي منور بيك انت وبكل الاعضاء


----------



## romyo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



MarMar2004 قال:


> لا انا بمدحك يسي روميو والمنتدي منور بيك انت وبكل الاعضاء



مااااااااااااشى يا ست مرمر 
كله منك زى العسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
:crazy_pil :crazy_pil​


----------



## تونى تون (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*

ايه الشياكه ديه اكيد عندك اديدس او ديزل بس اكيد كلهم ديزل علشان تشيل الى هيلبس الملابس ديه
بجد ديه ملابس رائعه  شكرااااا يا روميو على عروضك المتميزه اكيد فى اسعار بردو متميزه​​


----------



## romyo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



تونى تون قال:


> ايه الشياكه ديه اكيد عندك اديدس او ديزل بس اكيد كلهم ديزل علشان تشيل الى هيلبس الملابس ديه
> بجد ديه ملابس رائعه  شكرااااا يا روميو على عروضك المتميزه اكيد فى اسعار بردو متميزه​​



يا رب يباركلك يا تونى
الموديلات متوفرة من جميع الماركات وبمختلف الاسعار
مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك:dance: :dance: 
شكرا يا تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## kamer14 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*







ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ايه اتلجمال ده تحفه فنيه لا ي عليه لبسه جدا ابقى هات لنه موديلات تانى


----------



## romyo (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موديلات صيف 2010........هام جدااااااااا*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه اتلجمال ده تحفه فنيه لا ي عليه لبسه جدا ابقى هات لنه موديلات تانى



جيب تانى ايه ؟ انتى قاعده فى محل كشرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smil12: 
دا فن ... عايز مجهود ومخمخهleasantr 
هههههههههههههههه
شكراااااااا يا kamer14 لمروروك ومشاركتك​


----------

